# Where to Cut Off a Section For Preaching?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 16, 2009)

I am preaching on the 30th of August at a PC(USA) congregation and I am going to be preaching from Mark 7 and I was looking at stopping at verse 8 for a manageable section for a one off preaching engagement. However I was also thinking about having the "Scripture Lesson" be Mark 7:1-23 and preaching a more "overview" of the entire section as 23 verses is vastly too much to preach in the amount of time a PC(USA) congregation is willing and able to sit through (or for anyone for that matter).

Mark 7

What do you think? 


_(btw, Mark 7:1-8 is the lectionary passage for that week). _


----------



## Herald (Aug 16, 2009)

Benjamin,

You can go either way and still present an effective message. If you choose the first 23 verses of Mark 7, you will need to emphasize the main thought of the text. If you limit yourself to the first seven verses you can be a bit more compact; possibly referencing Isaiah (verse 6). Either way, a tremendous Christ-centric passage. God is not concerned with visible religion, but an inward change.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 16, 2009)

Clearly, the section is a single episode. There may be a great deal of material present, but it is certainly possible to focus on the central thought of the passage.

Or, if you want to emphasize a lesser point, then you can take a smaller subsection. You can read the whole, and make passing reference to verses around the text that you key in on.

Specifically, 1-7, you are cutting off right before Jesus sums up the quote by application. I would at least include to v8, a probably reading to v13 (if not the rest of the section).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Rev. Buchanon. I meant verse 8. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

